# AcroRip with Windows 7



## imparfait1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello,

I just received my printer (epson 1390) with AcroRip.

Acrorip won't run on my windows 7.... That's annoying since I've spent almost 3 days trying to make it work. 

Does anyone have Acrorip with Windows 7 ? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

imparfait1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my printer (epson 1390) with AcroRip.
> 
> ...




Try running a compatibility program:

Make older programs run in this version of Windows


Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------



## imparfait1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Harry,

I did that. I also got the Windows 7 Professional so I could install the Windows Virtual PC and run Windows XP, but then I had a message saying that the software didn't work in a virtual mode.

I spent 3 days now on that and I'm very very tired and discouraged!

I'm waiting to get some news from the supplier....


----------



## phoenix5star (Nov 5, 2012)

I am having the same problem with acrorip, cant install on windows 7. can you pls. tell me how to install? I also have a epson 1390



imparfait1 said:


> Thanks Harry,
> 
> I did that. I also got the Windows 7 Professional so I could install the Windows Virtual PC and run Windows XP, but then I had a message saying that the software didn't work in a virtual mode.
> 
> ...


----------



## justhanz (May 13, 2011)

I have the same problem. Just picked up my 1390 today. Both supplier and I failed to get the software running at their shop. We installed it alright, but when I clicked the icon, nothing happens. I asked the supplier to uninstall his acrorip on his laptop and reinstall it again. He did, and it worked. But not in my laptop. 

I'm running windows 7 ultimate 32 bit. The supplier runs the same OS, except I'm not sure what type of windows 7 he has (home, ultimate, or something else). He said it won't run on 64 bit, though.

Did any of you manage to successfully run the software? Please share the tip. I'm excited to print using my new printer but quite frustrated for not being able to run the software.


----------



## justhanz (May 13, 2011)

When the supplier and I tried to install acrorip at their shop, they told me to uninstall my antivirus before installing. It didn't work. I just re-installed my antivirus just now, and installed the acrorip again. This time, it worked!  It's running well now.


----------

